# Australia-UK: Medical services in UK



## 3ricko (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,
First of all i have to say this forum is a great place for expats all over the world.

Im an Australian planning to go to the UK on a Working Holiday visa. I've never been there but always want to go and this year will be the time, hopefully. 

My situation is: i have a medical condition that requires medication intake daily (1 tablet a day) for some time. I understand that Australia and UK have reciprocal agreement on Medicare/NHS so Aussie with Medicare can use medical services in the UK. My question is: Is there anything in the UK that is similar to Australian PBS (Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme) so that i can buy medicines that have been subsidised by the goverment at cheaper price? The medicine i'm using is quite expensive at retail price and its a pity if i can go to the UK because of this, because my condition is not serious.

I'd appreciate any suggestions/advices. 
Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

3ricko said:


> Hi all,
> First of all i have to say this forum is a great place for expats all over the world.
> 
> Im an Australian planning to go to the UK on a Working Holiday visa. I've never been there but always want to go and this year will be the time, hopefully.
> ...


You can't get your Australian prescription fulfilled at a UK pharmacy: you need a UK prescription by a local GP or prescribing nurse. So on arrival, register with a GP and tell him/her about your existing medical condition, and details of prescription - attach your current prescription or, better still, get your doctor to write a letter about your condition. If your medicine is available on NHS in UK, chances are your new GP will write a prescription for it. It may well be that your British GP may want to review your treatment, in which case you will go through tests and investigations. If the medicine isn't available under NHS in UK, you will be in trouble. See Medicine Guides - NHS Choices
Unless your condition is narrowly-defined life-threatening (such as diabetes), you have to pay for your medicine, unless you are eligible for reduction or exemption on account of low income etc. NHS prescription charge is currently £7.20 per item. If you get a monthly prescription, you have to pay £7.20 each month. If your doctor is willing to write a 2-month or 3-month prescription, you still pay £7.20 for 2 or 3-month worth of medicine. If you are likely to need 14 items a year, you'll be better off with prescription prepayment certificate (PPC) which currently costs £104 a year for unlimited number of prescriptions for your personal use.


----------



## 3ricko (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for quick and detailed response Joppa.
I just checked the Medicine Guides - NHS Choices list and my medicine is there.
You said: _"Unless your condition is narrowly-defined life-threatening (such as diabetes), you have to pay for your medicine". _By having Australian Medicare card, If i have to pay for it, is it gonna be full price or £7.20 per item (etc...), given my medicine is on NHS?

By the way, how to register with a GP in UK? Is there a website of places i can go?

This is really important to me and thanks again for your help.
Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

3ricko said:


> You said: _"Unless your condition is narrowly-defined life-threatening (such as diabetes), you have to pay for your medicine". _By having Australian Medicare card, If i have to pay for it, is it gonna be full price or £7.20 per item (etc...), given my medicine is on NHS?


If you get NHS prescription, you normally have to pay, unless you qualify for one of the exemptions, such as pregnancy, youth, on benefit etc. The cost is the standard charge of £7.20. It may be worth your while getting a PPC if you take other medicines, more than 14 items in a year. Your Australian Medicare card isn't recognised in UK. There is a full list of exemptions in http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcosts/Pages/Prescriptioncosts.aspx



> By the way, how to register with a GP in UK? Is there a website of places i can go?


Just go to a surgery taking on new patients, with your passport and some evidence of residence (e.g. your rental contract), though sometimes you aren't asked for any documents. Or ask for recommendation among friends and neighbours. If you cannot find a GP with an open list, contact local PCT (primary care trust) who will tell you which doctor is taking on new patients.


----------



## Lizzyp (Apr 5, 2010)

Joppa said:


> If you get NHS prescription, you normally have to pay, unless you qualify for one of the exemptions, such as pregnancy, youth, on benefit etc. The cost is the standard charge of £7.20. It may be worth your while getting a PPC if you take other medicines, more than 14 items in a year. Your Australian Medicare card isn't recognised in UK. There is a full list of exemptions in Prescriptions
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to a surgery taking on new patients, with your passport and some evidence of residence (e.g. your rental contract), though sometimes you aren't asked for any documents. Or ask for recommendation among friends and neighbours. If you cannot find a GP with an open list, contact local PCT (primary care trust) who will tell you which doctor is taking on new patients.


Sorry to butt in on this thread - I understand that registering with a Gp is fairly straightforward but would an American in UK on spouse visa qualify for prescriptions through the NHS system or would they have to pay private rates.

Thanks 
Liz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzyp said:


> Sorry to butt in on this thread - I understand that registering with a Gp is fairly straightforward but would an American in UK on spouse visa qualify for prescriptions through the NHS system or would they have to pay private rates.


You shouldn't have any trouble getting NHS prescription after registering with a GP. Sometimes, for a cheap drug, it's cheaper to ask the GP for a private prescription, for which the pharmacist will charge a dispensing fee on top of the retail cost of the drug. It's worth asking. Some drugs cost pennies and even after paying, say, £4 fee, you may still end up paying less than £7.20 per item charge on NHS. Or you can order online, which is usually cheaper.


----------

